# Rd. 2 Game #2 Thread: Lakers vs Spurs



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
Western Conference Semi-Finals

<center>









 #2 Los Angeles Lakers (4-2)

vs.









#3 San Antonio Spurs (5-0)

Game 1: Spurs 88 - Lakers 78

Wednesday, May. 5
6:00 pm 
at Spurs 
TV: TNT 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

*Spurs Bench:*
Robert Horry
Manu Ginobili 
Jason Hart
Devin Brown
Malik Rose
Charlie Ward
Kevin Willis 

Lakers vs Spurs Series Thread
</center>


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Spurs win by 2.

That is my prediction right now. I hope that works.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gotta take care of the ball, fellas! :angel:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Just win baby


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Must Win Game, Gotta Take One Out Of SA


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If we win Game 2, we'll have the momentum going back to LA. Come on guys! God damnit, come on!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

It will be very interesting to see how the Spurs play in Game 2. Rust may have not settled, or it may not have been a factor. Lakers can't play any worse than they did in Game 1, so Game 2 *should* be how the Lakers steal homecourt. If they win Game 2, they will be very motivated to extend that to a 3-1 advantage with 2 games at Staples. That way they come back with a 3-2 edge for Game 6 at Staples if they lose Game 5.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Must Win!*

I think the Lakers will come out and win this game just because they know they can't win this series if they go back to LA down 2-0. Then they will go back to Staples over confident and lose both games. 

Hopefully Malone and Payton will score some more points in this game, Fish and Rush will make some big threes, and Shaq will be a force in the 4th quarter and even make some free throws. The Lakers D is what it is, so I think it is more important that they play better on O than D this game, because they can improve the O.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Let Kobe played a wild game for game 2. Spurs defense is so used to stop Laker's trinagle offense. Let Kobe shoot all he wants. It worked on the 3rd quarter of game 1 but Kobe went out of gas. 

But I am all for letting Kobe get his points all he want. They must win game 2.


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA (Jul 18, 2003)

It all comes down to the bench. Our starting 5 will out score their starting 5. As long as we can shut down their bench or if our bench can match their bench point for point then we will come out on top. I did not see anything from game 1 to show that the Spurs are superior to us, we played extremely sloppy ball. The bench is the key to success. But another twist could be to fight fire with fire. They wanna run and gun on us? Lets unleash Payton and Kobe in fastbreaks. Payton can be pouting but lets play his style of ball, and if its not getting the job done then he should cool his jets and distribute. WE MUST UTILIZE OUR WEAPONS. We will give Duncan his 20 and 10, we dont have anyone of his size to alter his shots with shaq guarding rasho. So Parker is the only other threat, keeping him under 15 would be outstanding and quite possible. And I think we need to get Foxy in the mix. Put him on Bowen, fox is to slow to entirely leave Bowen to hel pon a slashing Parker so if the ball is kicked he only needs a few steps to recover. ALLRIGHT FELLAS LETS TAKE THIS GAME ON WEDNESDAY AND START THE SERIES OFF AT OUR HOUSE.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

If the Lakers lose this one, its all over but the shouting.

Payton needs to sit.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Shouting?*

Are you talking about the players or some of the "experts" on this board?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers need to win this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

if the lakers lose this one,i think they r done......they gotta do this guys----we gotta pull down DEEP and win this one and then win the 2 games at LA---payton and malone came here for this,its time for them to play like it--malone only took 6 shots last game--im expecting that to be about 10-14 this time around and just the entire starting 5 to have a big game...............some one give payton some energy drinks and soem caffeine pills before the game lol.....


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

The Lakers need to let kobe play wild or keep feeding the ball to Shaq, i dont see anyone that can stop shaq in the Spurs. cross my fingers shaq shoots 80% from the line. Malone have to hit those open Js, he miss most of his open Js in the first game. At this point i have no idea whether to start fisher or payton they both are having problems.

Also i think the Lakers need rush in there to guard ginobili he was doing a great job on him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Slava Update..*



> Slava Medvedenko remains slowed by a strained right Achilles' tendon, which could frustrate Jackson's desire to lighten the load on O'Neal and Malone after they played 43 minutes each in Game 1. If Medvedenko is out, it could lead to more playing time for rookies Luke Walton and Brian Cook.


Lakers need more out of Malone, Payton



> Coach Phil Jackson said he'd stick with his starting five, but probably look for more minutes from his bench in Game 2, notably Kareem Rush, Luke Walton and Brian Cook.


From Bench, Fisher Sees the Big Picture


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

Lakers are gonna win this one by 10-15. I don't see them lossing 2 in a row. Look for monster games from 2 of the three: Shaq, kobe, Malone.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

My plan to steal this one in only five words:

* GIVE SHAQ THE DAMNED BALL!!! *


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

First of all I must say: I HATE THE LAKERS !!!!!


Now that I have that out of the way, I have an idea of how the Lakers could get more out of Payton. I think Payton should come off the bench. Payton is unhappy with the amount of touches he gets on offense so a remidy for that would be to let him come off the bench as an offensive spark. Fisher is playing better defense than Payton is right now and with the way the Spurs are double teaming, the ball gets swung to the open man which is usually Payton. Payton is not a spot up 3 point shooter so he is not effective. Fisher, on the other hand, can hit the spot up 3 all day;plus he is comfortable with taking fewer than 10 shots a game. 

With GP coming in as a 6 man, he can create offense and switch the flow of the game. He will also have fresh legs going up against a player who has been in for a while and is starting to get tiried. 

It's just a thought, but I was wondering what you Laker fans thought about it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> My plan to steal this one in only five words:
> 
> * GIVE SHAQ THE DAMNED BALL!!! *




Sounds like a good plan, a very good plan (For the Lakers at least, not for the Spurs)


That's the one thing that is hurting the Lakers IMO; Yes, Shaq can't hit free throws, but is that new? Plus, wouldn't you take a point a possesion anyways? I mean, Rasho is guarding Shaq. Shaq is about a foot away from the basket every time Rasho is behind him, and no shot is better than that.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you're shooting 28% percent from the stripe, getting fouled is practically a turnover. So we wouldn't even be getting a point a possession, more like a fourth of a point a possession.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> First of all I must say: I HATE THE LAKERS !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think GP is a "sacrifice my role for the better of the team" kind of guy. You see how disappointed he looks when he's not in the game during the 4th quarter. Honestly, I think everyone knows why but him. But it would be a good idea to try if he would come off the bench and play a role, but GP isn't willing to do that. :twocents:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think GP is a "sacrifice my role for the better of the team" kind of guy. You see how disappointed he looks when he's not in the game during the 4th quarter. Honestly, I think everyone knows why but him. But it would be a good idea to try if he would come off the bench and play a role, but GP isn't willing to do that. :twocents:


Yeah, but I thought the whole idea of coming to the Lakers was to get a ring. GP probably wishes he was in Cassell's place instead of in LA.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think GP is a "sacrifice my role for the better of the team" kind of guy. You see how disappointed he looks when he's not in the game during the 4th quarter. Honestly, I think everyone knows why but him. But it would be a good idea to try if he would come off the bench and play a role, but GP isn't willing to do that. :twocents:


Good points here. 

GP would be fine if he just hit a few more shots. He's not being as aggressive and he's not attacking at all in transition. 

Early in the season when the Lakers were playing well it was because GP was pushing the ball. Now he's so emotionally down that he's not playing with that kid of energy. 

He needs to attack right now he's allowing Phil to dictate too much of the game for him. He needs to ignore Phil some and attack. Its not about Parker , sure he's a handful but if GP makes a few of those easy finger rolls he was getting or some of those post fade aways he normally hits the Laker would be fine. 

The Lakers basically have to get the game to the 4th quarter without Kobe having to take over Shaq used to be good for that he'd milk the game for 3 quarters and he'd play role guy to Kobe in the 4th. Right now Kobe's having to expend so much energy so early that he has very little left for the clutch. 

Foul shot misses or not Shaq and GP both need to be more aggressive. I'm also not opposed to Slava playing more if Malone isn't gonna hit the jumper. Because Slava can get locked in sometimes and make shots outside.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

This is a must win that the Lakers need tonight, or they're *DONE*. Plain and simple. Payton? You really want that ring? You better show us something tonight. I already know Malone is gonna play alot better.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> My plan to steal this one in only five words:
> 
> * GIVE SHAQ THE DAMNED BALL!!! *





We gotta do that from Early on, but Shaq's gotta avoid picking up quick fouls early. We can't afford to have Shaq with 4 fouls in the first half tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

In order for the lakers to Win, Karl's Shot Must Go In The Hoop often


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> In order for the lakers to Win, Karl's Shot Must Go In The Hoop often


I still think trying to stop Parker and getting the ball to Shaq early on and not late if he's tired are the main keys to winning..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: @ This team!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*These guys sux!*

24-10, are you kidding me! I gave this team to much credit picking them to lose the series 4-1, they aren't going to win a game!

:upset:  :sour:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

6 turnovers. That's disgusting.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We ****ing suck. We have no team chemistry at all. All Malone does on defense is slap at the ball, and if he does get the steal then he gives up.

No surprise here...16 points in the quarter for Tony Parker, 17 for the Lakers team.

Our team was better last year than we are now. Spurs are going to beat us in 5 and win the title if we lose this game...which we will. We have absolutely no spirit.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Maybe the Spurs are just a better team.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Maybe.....*

Maybe most of you guys on this board don't know as much about the Lakers and the NBA as you thought you did.:yes: 

This team has been playing poor ball for most of the season except for the 2 winning streaks they had. Too many Laker lapp doggs on this board, that don't know jack about ball, but love the Lakers. You guys think I am not a Laker fan because I pick them to lose, but I am able to pick them to lose because I am such a big fan and I can see they aren't good enough to win the way they have played this season.

Too many people living in the 3-peat past on this board. Maybe this game will bring you all back to reality!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

What is Payton doing? What happend to this guy? :no:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:nonono:

This Sucks, Check That, WE SUCK


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> What is Payton doing? What happend to this guy? :no:


Sleeping


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Maybe.....*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Maybe most of you guys on this board don't know as much about the Lakers and the NBA as you thought you did.:yes:
> 
> This team has been playing poor ball for most of the season except for the 2 winning streaks they had. Too many Laker lapp doggs on this board, that don't know jack about ball, but love the Lakers. You guys think I am not a Laker fan because I pick them to lose, but I am able to pick them to lose because I am such a big fan and I can see they aren't good enough to win the way they have played this season.
> ...


Bad timing, *****


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> :nonono:
> 
> This Sucks, Check That, WE SUCK


Good timing.:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Aww come on guys let's root these guys on.. It's not over yet.. Honestly I dont think they stand a chance to come back but I've seen some strange things with this team this year..

C'mon Lakers!!! 

:gopray:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

GO BABY GO! GO BABY GO!

Give it to Shaq! Give it to Shaq! 

We can do this!!!!

Right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> GO BABY GO! GO BABY GO!
> 
> Give it to Shaq! Give it to Shaq!
> ...


Yes you gotta believe we can :uhoh:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

1st quarter was a killer. Then Shaq comes to play, and Kobe is giving us almost nothing. If we had a team that can hit the 3 ball, or play lock down D, I would think we still have a shot if Shaq continues to try hard, but we don't shoot the three good enough, and our D is terrible. All we can hope for is the Spurs to play like us in the second half. That means lots of turn-overs, poor D, and poor outside shooting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Little Run There To Start The 2nd Half


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Gary-Gary-Gary!!!*

But, lets not forget about Shaq.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i can't believe there is such a hugeee disparity in free throw attempts. how is it possible that Duncan has 14 attempts but shaq only has 3. they are hacking shaq everytime down the court yet he gots no free throws.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well That Was Kool And I cant say they sucked during that quarter


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe lost the game for the Lakers, not playing defense on Turkoglu and then taking the offense away from Shaq. What a waste of a comeback.

That's just amazing that we aren't going to win this game. That's the problem with us this year, even when we come back we still find a way to screw up at the end.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Spurs are going to be ****ing pansies and foul Shaq...why the hell don't we foul Bowen??????!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:sigh:, Ladies and Gents This is about the end of the road


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

damn... another loss.. kiss that ring goodbye... we need 4 wins out of 5 against this team... not happening..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pathetic end to the game.

I have to say, it is abso-****ing-lutely ridiculous that the Spurs got that many more FT attempts than the Lakers. A lot of those were ***** ticky-tack fouls. I wonder why this happened...

The Lakers will win both in LA because the Lakers will get way more FT attempts than SA. They'll make more of them at home, and they won't let the Spurs get those easy baskets in critical situations.

We could be up 2-0 in this series, but they pissed it away. It's so God damn annoying because you can see always when the game is slipping away from the Lakers. We got within 2 damn points, and Kobe double-teamed Duncan, leaving Turkoglu wide open. When the three-pointer went in, the game was clearly going to be won by the Spurs.

Kobe ended up taking that wild shot a minute later, which Shaq rebounded and foolishly threw up at the rim when he was off-balance. He got fouled on that play, but it probably wouldn't have mattered, as he would have made one at most.

We'll probably tie it up at 2-2, but the series is over. So much for winning the title easily...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers blew it in the 4th quarter....AGAIN!:upset:

We had it at our grasps and we lost it. I have to admit that this is a damn good Spurs team. Tony Parker has matured into a leader. I wouldnt be surprised if they swept this series


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The Lakers have got to take control from the start, the Spur defense is too good try to make these comeback attempts every game. That may have worked against the Magic or whoever in the regular season but it's not going to work here. We were lucky Shaq didn't get sent to the foul line more than he did tonight because the Spurs had many chances to hack him but they just let it go.

L.A. doesn't have a clue what to do out there. There are too many "generals" running around who don't know their roles haven't accepted what their role is supposed to be. I like the way they defended the screen rolls in the second half of the game for the most part, but in the final minutes they got lazy again with it and let a few slip by them. They also chucked up some bad, forced shots in the 4th. But these are problems they've had all year, and you can't realistically expect them to correct them at this point, especially against the champs. I'll be rooting for them to come back right along with the rest of you guys, but honestly I think we're done.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers lost basically because Kobe/Shaq got outscored by 9 points by Duncan/Parker. 

Shaq and Kobe suddenly can't play together anymore. Their situation has become to polarizing. When Shaq's going good Kobe's not into the game when Kobe's going good Shaq's not into the game. Their riff is killing the team. They used to be able to dominate any 2 players but now are getting their butts handed every game this series. If Shaq/Kobe can't win that match-up by a wide margin the Lakers have no shot. 

Kobe tried playing a passing game getting others involved but didn't get himself going its classic overkill. Then they waste 5-6 minutes trying to get gp off. That should have been Kobe. Like the Spurs Parker got going then they went to Duncan. The Lakers don't play with that pace amymore. Its lets force the ball to one or the other and the other doesn't get that involved. 

Kobe as a set up man sounds right but we don't have the support players around him to get others going. 

The Lakers dig themselves a hole then have big 3rd quarters then fade down the stretch. 

Phil has just done a terrible job this season and the team just hasn't come together. 

The Lakers I expect to play hard at home and maybe even the series but I don't see how they are gonna get a win down there I just don't.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

^^Well Said.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Maybe.....*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Maybe most of you guys on this board don't know as much about the Lakers and the NBA as you thought you did.:yes:


Yeah, like you know anything!! You didn't think they'd get by Houston...they did. you thought the lakers would win this game, they didn't. So you are 0 for 2.

Most on this board knew houston would be tough but thought the lakers would pull it out. They did. Most thought the Spurs would be tough and hoped for the Lakers to win but honestly thought the Spurs would win the series (they only pick the Lakers to win each game because they are fans). 

So as I see it, you are the one who doesn't know as much about the Lakers and the NBA as you thought you did.



> This team has been playing poor ball for most of the season except for the 2 winning streaks they had. Too many Laker lapp doggs on this board, that don't know jack about ball, but love the Lakers. You guys think I am not a Laker fan because I pick them to lose, but I am able to pick them to lose because I am such a big fan and I can see they aren't good enough to win the way they have played this season.


No, we think you are not a Laker fan because you are always negative and almost never positive. Really, of course we all know a true fan can still be objective and criticize their team and even pick them to lose (otherwise a true "Bulls fan", for example, could not exist). But a real fan at least shows some sort of hope and positivity about their team sometimes, which is a slim rarity for you. I mean really, you still haven't given the Lakers props for their amazing record despite the injuries. You may not think so, but 56 wins with your starters missing as total of 72 games (not to mention all the games Rick Fox, Horace Grant, Slava, and Rush missed) is pretty good...looking back how could a team develop chemistry missing this many games?



> Too many people living in the 3-peat past on this board. Maybe this game will bring you all back to reality!


Oh boo hoo. Some of us are optimistic because we are fans and have been before Shaq and Kobe were even in the League. Its you who is not in reality, at least we picked the Lakers to at least get to the second round.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

its times like this i miss tyronn lue. First of all i think signing GP and Malone was a mistake in the first place. With 4 allstar/HOF in one team there is bound to be problems. A basketball game is not long, by the time you get all 4 of them going the game is alrdy ended. Malone is doing a great job, but GP he really needs to think about why he came to LA for. GP needs to step up in his D and act like a role player.

If this continues i rather see KB guarding Parker and let rush and Fisher play the SG and SF. That way we have 2 great shooters to to help shaq out. And George really need to hit his open Js. But the #1 priority is to stop Parker and get Duncan away from the board.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Blah, blah, blah*

People like you(js) and ehl are a waste of my time. You go on message boards and attack other people's opinions and predictions, but never back them up with your own clear opinions and predictions. Why don't you try posting new statements and facts that prove your opinion/prediction is right rather than trying to tell me and others that I am wrong or know nothing just because you think so. At least I had the ballz to make picks in advance of both the Rockets and Spurs series, unlike yourself. 

Funny how in your "little" mind I am 0-2, because the Lakers lost the Rockets series, and they lost game 2 against the Spurs. I also predicted the Spurs to win game 1, so in your "little" mind and scorecard, I should be 1-2. Now you are keeping track of my predictions by mixing series and also selected indiviual games of your choosing. The bottom line is who wins the series, as no one here predicted how game 1 & 4 would be played and end against Houston. 

I disagree with your "most of this board" BS. Most of this board before the series with Houston started didn't give much clear info on the series except to say how many games the Lakers would win in. Predicting the Lakers to win in 5 when they got the home court, isn't saying to me that it will be a tough series. Winning on the road in game 6 or having to play a 7th game would be tough. And of course a person like you gave no prediction in the thread I started. But picking the Lakers to win that series was the easy pick, so that didn't impress me.

Now you are crying about how the Spurs would be tough(no duh!) and anyone that picked(not you again) LA to beat the Spurs in the series knew they wouldn't win but just picked them because they are fans. So because of this, I don't know as much about the Lakers and the NBA as I thought I did? Are you effing kidding me?

And then you try to tell me YOUR opinion on being a fan, and how negative and positive I was in your mind. And then you go on to tell me your difference between being a true fan and a real fan.

This is too much. I don't even think ehl will come out of hiding to help you out on these opinions, but since neither one of you put yourself out on the line with your predictions, it wouldn't suprise me if he did, as weak minds think alike and stick together! 

:laugh:


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Lakers blew it in the 4th quarter....AGAIN!:upset:
> 
> We had it at our grasps and we lost it. I have to admit that this is a damn good Spurs team. Tony Parker has matured into a leader. I wouldnt be surprised if they swept this series


I know this is off topic but....your icon is funny as hell i just stare @ it laughin....lmao

sorry..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ladies and gentlemen, the Lakers have left the building...

It´s all over.

This Lakers team will go out as one of the greatest underachieving team of all time...

And yes, Phil Jax sucks!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Blah, blah, blah*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> People like you(js) and ehl are a waste of my time.


And you think you're always right and you always try to prove other people wrong.

Well, you aren't and you haven't.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Blah, blah, blah*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> People like you(js) and ehl are a waste of my time.


Apparantly not. You talk about us in your posts even when we aren't a part of the conversation, then you spend a good amount of time responding to us.



> You go on message boards


Wrong, this is the only one I frequent.



> and attack other people's opinions and predictions, but never back them up with your own clear opinions and predictions.


I share my opinions and attack other people's...thats the point of message boards. I make predictions, generally they are vague though. I dont know how anyone could serioulsy attempt to predict anything about this Laker team. I dont waste my time by doing it. I did predict Dallas to beat Sactown, oops.  



> Why don't you try posting new statements and facts that prove your opinion/prediction is right rather than trying to tell me and others that I am wrong or know nothing just because you think so. At least I had the ballz to make picks in advance of both the Rockets and Spurs series, unlike yourself.


Well, I dont spend my entire day thinking about basketball and new topics to discuss. Unlike you, I have a life and prefer to start only a few threads and debate the main topics (providing plenty of reason for my arguments) which are generally already started by someone else by the time I check the board. Making picks in advance does not mean you have "ballz", it means you have too much free time and are stupid enough to bet on the whims of this inconsistant Laker team, assuming you really stand by your pick. Other just try to guess the score for fun and pick the lakers because they want to be optimistic, but you are serious about your picks, which is silly.



> Funny how in your "little" mind I am 0-2, because the Lakers lost the Rockets series, and they lost game 2 against the Spurs. I also predicted the Spurs to win game 1, so in your "little" mind and scorecard, I should be 1-2.


Ok, so you are 1-2. And you dont have to put quotation marks around "little." We understand that you are attempting to personnally attack me. Fine if you want to resort to that, my post was simply attacking your posts, not you personally. 



> Now you are keeping track of my predictions by mixing series and also selected indiviual games of your choosing. The bottom line is who wins the series, as no one here predicted how game 1 & 4 would be played and end against Houston.


Okay fine, well I predict you will be 1-1 by the end of your series predictions. If we went game by game, your record might be different though.



> I disagree with your "most of this board" BS. Most of this board before the series with Houston started didn't give much clear info on the series except to say how many games the Lakers would win in. Predicting the Lakers to win in 5 when they got the home court, isn't saying to me that it will be a tough series.


Well, that seemed to be the indication I got from the posts I read, I sure didn't see many, if anyone, say it would be a walk in the park either. Give the people on this board credit when its due, most seemed to think the Rockets wouldn't be easy but the Lakers would win and most would'nt bet on the Lakers beating the Spurs. I'd say they're 2-0.



> Winning on the road in game 6 or having to play a 7th game would be tough. And of course a person like you gave no prediction in the thread I started. But picking the Lakers to win that series was the easy pick, so that didn't impress me.


Easy pick....:laugh: If it was an easy pick why didn't you get it right? And I'm not here to impress you. I'd have to pretend I'm a Laker fan and bash the team constantly being negative all the time and start 100 threads about how bad the lakers are to impress you.



> Now you are crying about how the Spurs would be tough(no duh!) and anyone that picked(not you again) LA to beat the Spurs in the series knew they wouldn't win but just picked them because they are fans. So because of this, I don't know as much about the Lakers and the NBA as I thought I did? Are you effing kidding me?


Yes, I am crying.  You are the one that is so dramatic about the Lakers losing and all. And I didn't say anything about people picking the Lakers to win the series with the Spurs, just individual games. Learn to read. And no, I said you don't know as much about the Lakers as you think because you were wrong on the Houston series and are 1-1 on the Spurs series.



> And then you try to tell me YOUR opinion on being a fan, and how negative and positive I was in your mind.


Thanks for the recap on my post, I wrote it you know.



> And then you go on to tell me your difference between being a true fan and a real fan.


Umm, yeah.



> This is too much.


I'm sorry, maybe a good cry will help...go ahead.



> I don't even think ehl will come out of hiding to help you out on these opinions, but since neither one of you put yourself out on the line with your predictions, it wouldn't suprise me if he did, as weak minds think alike and stick together!


#1, EHL rocks...dont mess with him
#2, making predictions is just silly and needless
#3, nice prediction on EHL backing me up, you dont think he will but then you say you wonldnt be surprised if he did. Come on get some "ballz" and put yourself on the line.
#4, another personal attack. I will refrain from retaliating this time...but you're on notice.

:laugh:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*plain and simple*

I think everyone on this board knows which one of us needs to get a life just by reading another one of your famous reprint what I posted and bs your excuses and opinions of me and my opinions. Nothing new here, booooooooooooring. 

Lets see I have 130 posts, and you have 692, and I am the one spending too much time on message boards and don't have a life!

People like you who go on these boards and try to put down other people and their opinions just because you don't know enough about the topics or disagree do have "little" minds.

Keep in touch with yourself!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> And yes, Phil Jax sucks!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: plain and simple*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> I think everyone on this board knows which one of us needs to get a life just by reading another one of your famous reprint what I posted and bs your excuses and opinions of me and my opinions. Nothing new here, booooooooooooring.


This means nothing as long as you keep responding.



> Lets see I have 130 posts, and you have 692, and I am the one spending too much time on message boards and don't have a life!


I didn't say you are spending too much time on message boards. Learn how to read.



> People like you who go on these boards and try to put down other people and their opinions just because you don't know enough about the topics or disagree do have "little" minds.
> 
> Keep in touch with yourself!


You're the one who cannot even respond to my points, instead you resort to personally attacking me...and you have the nerve to say I have the "little" mind. How bout you discuss my complaints instead of acting like a child and calling names. 

I've addressed all your questions/points (such as when you questioned why I attack people's opinions on these boards), you've ignored mine because you apparently lack the intelligence to debate them or you're such a drama queen that a little constructive criticism hurts your feelings so much that you have to retaliate with name calling.


----------



## Future_All-star (May 3, 2004)

> And yes, Phil Jax sucks!


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....... I dont think I would go that far. I dont think I would go anywhere near that far. He's actually a good coach, with plenty of talent but the spurs are a good team and the lakers have lost all of their chemistry if they ever had any to begin with. Dont blame phil.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: plain and simple*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Lets see I have 130 posts, and you have 692, and I am the one spending too much time on message boards and don't have a life!



:sigh: , People


----------

